# Oh, The Land Of Itty-Bitty Donkeys



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Donkeys should not be kept in the house at all - they are herd animals and need to be outdoors and with other equines. Also, most cities will not allow you to take equines of any size for random walks, as they are considered livestock. Most cities and towns have rules about keeping livestock in residential areas. 

They are cute, and I am a big fan of donkeys and mules, but they require the same level of care, training, and research as horses do. 

If you do decide to eventually get one, talk to as many donkey owners as possible and if you can, volunteer with an organization that rescues and rehabs them so you know what living with and working with them on a daily basis is like. They are very easy to fall in love with, but they are not horses with long ears- they don't think or act the way horses do. 

However, if someday you just want a gentle companion for walks in the country, hiking, driving, or even doing therapy work, miniature donkeys work very well for all of that. They're just not house-pets.


----------



## thispaintisonfire388 (Jan 14, 2015)

thanks MuleFeather. Oh, and what I meant by the city stuff was just walking them through a small town. I mean, not like NY or anything, but like hick towns like where I live. Also, the reason I asked about training was because several people have them in the house, not permanently, of course, and I was just curious if they actually let them relieve themselves in the house or if the donkeys were somehow trained to go outside such as dogs. Anyways, thanks for the kind advice. I was curious because I've seen many different videos and I was so astonished that they, a herd animal like you said, were permitted to go inside the house. This post was mainly to get advice and information but I absolutely love to hear about other people's pets too. Thanks one more time


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I think a lot of the videos you see where the donkeys are in the house are those taken by people who've allowed them in for a short time, mainly as a curiosity. I don't personally know anyone who has managed to housebreak one successfully, but I wouldn't really be interested in cleaning up a donkey-sized "accident" in my house, either  

Smaller, rural towns might not have an issue with a donkey being hand-walked through a quiet area as long as you don't leave poop in someone's yard or driveway. But it's not the donkey you need to worry about, but dogs, kids, strangers who don't know how to approach an animal, etc.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

When she was little my sister slept with our goat kid. 

My parents made her sleep in the basement though. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Mulefeather said:


> I think a lot of the videos you see where the donkeys are in the house are those taken by people who've allowed them in for a short time, mainly as a curiosity. I don't personally know anyone who has managed to housebreak one successfully, but I wouldn't really be interested in cleaning up a donkey-sized "accident" in my house, either
> 
> Smaller, rural towns might not have an issue with a donkey being hand-walked through a quiet area as long as you don't leave poop in someone's yard or driveway. But it's not the donkey you need to worry about, but dogs, kids, strangers who don't know how to approach an animal, etc.


Hi Mulefeather, All!

Not really germane here, but FWIW, Alex Kurland trained a mini horse to serve as a guide animal for a blind school teacher. The horse's name is Panda; she mostly lives in the house, and _is_ housebroken.
And they have had "acceptance" issues.
Google for "Panda, the seeing-eye horse" for more about this amazing little girl. Prepare to be awe-stricken 

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## thispaintisonfire388 (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for all the intel! I'm very grateful to know that so many people know so much! Now, I just need to weasel my way into getting one


----------



## 4HHORSEMOM (Nov 7, 2015)

My mini donkey stays in the pasture with the horses. And he is very happy there. But I know someone who has a mini that goes and and out of the house through the dog door as he is the same size as their big dog. It could be he considers the dogs his "herd" so he goes where they go.

Minis are very smart, and have great personalities. I have found it is easier to "drive" my mini that to lead him. 

When my kids were small enough they would ride him bareback around the pasture. When he got tired of the game, he would stop suddenly and put his head down so they would fly off the front. They all thought this was hilarious.

Buying a mini is a big commitment as they live about 40 years. Think about it. Where do you plan to be in 40 years? What will happen to the donkey?


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

4HHORSEMOM said:


> Buying a mini is a big commitment as they live about 40 years. Think about it. Where do you plan to be in 40 years? What will happen to the donkey?


Hi All!

This came up in a discussion on another horse forum: hobby vs lifestyle . . .
It is such an important consideration for those considering horse/equine ownership (or dog/cat/goldfish when you get right down to it) that it is worth bringing up again and again:
When you "own" a pet, you are responsible for it's welfare and happiness FOR IT'S ENTIRE LIFE, 24/7, 365/yr. It's not a hobby; NOT something you can just set aside if/when you get tired of it or can no longer afford it.
Sad how many people (even some horse-people I know, alas), don't seem to get this. Pity the poor critters with "hobby" owners :-(

ByeBye! Steve


----------

